# Electronic tipping



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Has anyone set up electronic tipping for a gig?

I've considered:
1. EMT or PayPal but that means advertising my personal email address.

2. Ko-Fi. I set up a page. Someone would go to the page on their phone's browser, pick the default donation or enter their own. But then it needs PayPal or Debit/Credit card. I wonder if that's too inconvenient. And there was a warning that PayPal charges a fee. I haven't tested end to end yet.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

You could do something like this w paypal




__





Loading…






www.paypal.com





or simply make a paypal button URL that's translated into a QR code.




__





Loading…






secureservercdn.net





Email address is not revealed to the general public.

But yes, there are baseline fees that will take a chunk out of small tips.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

I like presenting this a “donation to support the arts” rather than “tipping”.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I used to leave a sign that said "Music Lessons" by a tray at the front of the stage. I thought it was hilarious. That's up for debate. 

It was ineffective. That is not up for debate.


----------

